# Removing Paint?



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

So I've brought out this old 100litre tank that once upon a time I painted. I want to remove the paint and was thinking could paint thinners do any damage to the tank, silicone or glass?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

What did you paint it with? You should be able to peel it right off after starting a corner with a razor blade.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> What did you paint it with? You should be able to peel it right off after starting a corner with a razor blade.


I painted it about 5 years ago, I think I used a spray paint. I did remove a bit by peeling it, though I'm worried about scratching it using a razor blade, plus damage I might do. Is this the best way then?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You shouldn't have to worry about scratches since the tank is glass, it should come off pretty easily once you get it started.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> You shouldn't have to worry about scratches since the tank is glass, it should come off pretty easily once you get it started.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I just did this 2 weeks ago on my 75. Its a PITA, but definitely doable with patients just keep a shallow angle on the blade and work the edges of the paint to get it off. When you think your done put a piece of paper on the opposite side of the glass to help check for small bits you might have missed. You can use a damp rag to remove the small paint flakes off the tank. If your going to a hardware store they normally sell small plastic razor blade holders for scraping paint, I suggest investing in this for the $1.99 it'll save your fingertips some work.


----------

